# My pleasure to take New Breed to my pig pen today finally! I got a 4.32 lber 22.5"



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

After waiting to take my friend Mitch all year we finally got to go from 4-8 today to my fave 6 acre lake. We had an ok day numbers wise with about 10-12 each bass and a half dozen panfish to boot. I got lucky digging the end of a laydown near the channel in about 10-12fow and got the big one. 

Im kinda disgusted because i had 2 other lunkers come unbuttoned at the boat both over 4lbs. If idve landed them my top 5 creel wouldve been 20lbs for only the 3rd time in my life.

We had a lot of laughs and fun in the 25mph wind all day long with no anchor in a crappy 14' duck boat.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

sounds like a great day!


----------

